# Do not use silly rabbit co!!!



## sslover85 (Jul 29, 2014)

first they said my artwork was bad and they cancelled my order, but here it is two weeks and no refund!!!


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Call your credit card company and get your refund


----------



## sslover85 (Jul 29, 2014)

I am thank you!! Went thru paypal first


----------



## garagegirl (Sep 19, 2010)

Witness to this guy right here. He turned something that could have been good into a karma train. He deserves everything he gets. TOTAL douchebag. Lies out both sides of his mouth. Disputes payments he maid to third party through wife's credit card. I assume because he doesn't have any credit of his own.


----------



## sslover85 (Jul 29, 2014)

Update!!! I got all my money back!! Went thru my bank and showed all email between us and got my stuff back! Another good thing is an amatuer like me used the same artwork that they said was bad and screenprinted it myself and its been a top seller for 2 weeks. I also have a feeling these guys have changed thier names.


----------



## inkmob8 (Jan 9, 2015)

just an FYI, you probably dealt with Eric, correct? If so you are correct about him and I almost got screwed too. Just recently silly rabbit was taken over by total ink solutions and they have relieved Eric of his current position. They are great people to deal with and they have a fantastic liquid silver that I suggest everybody tries.


----------



## garagegirl (Sep 19, 2010)

Yea, Total Ink Solutions, for saving the world from untrustworthy third parties. Happy people unite.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

How did you guys and gals come across this company ? The reason I ask is because their website is only 3 months and 3 days old. Are they your local printing business ?


----------



## inkmob8 (Jan 9, 2015)

I found him on here and no he used us to print a few jobs as he was the 3rd party.


----------



## hprofit (Nov 13, 2014)

I would have to agree. I did a test run with him several months ago. The print quality I received on the test (twice because the first was so bad) left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 10, 2014)

inkmob8 said:


> just an FYI, you probably dealt with Eric, correct? If so you are correct about him and I almost got screwed too. Just recently silly rabbit was taken over by total ink solutions and they have relieved Eric of his current position. They are great people to deal with and they have a fantastic liquid silver that I suggest everybody tries.


that is very interesting...


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

I've been burned by Eric too. The last company he was "president" of was U.S. Printing and Supplies. I like to keep tabs on him so I don't mistakenly do business with him again.


----------



## doutlet (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the review. We will stay away.


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

From which payment method, you transfer the money, did you use PayPal as a payment method?


----------

